# If your a beginner like me...



## alexlove (Feb 11, 2010)

Found this channel, and this guy has some great videos on how to model a 4x8 layout from start to finish. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/GreatestHobby


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

swiggy, take a look at the camerawork on this one. angles and zooms and such.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It appears my plot has been uncovered!
Notice any similarities between the layout in the video, and this one:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3324
Yes. That's where I got the basic concept from.


----------

